

My beef with gittip - coleifer
http://charlesleifer.com/blog/my-beef-with-gittip/

======
oinksoft
I'm really confused by this post. It seems like "linkbait." The author doesn't
like gittip because it doesn't pay out well enough, then turns around and
dislikes it because people are getting paid. I doubt many gittip users right
now think that they are helping to provide a living wage for the artist, or
that their tip awakens some dormant passion for the project.

------
zzzeek
> I don't believe very many would trade their jobs for tips from the fickle
> public.

someone has yet to work as a freelance contractor, apparently.

If your project is funded by recurring tips from 1000 different users, if the
quality and/or relevance of your project began declining, you'd see those tips
start to decline over time, sending you the message that it's time to change
how you're doing things, or move onto a different source of income.

That hypothetical situation is _far_ more secure than receiving one salary
from one single employer who could fire you or go out of business at any time,
more often than not with no warning whatsoever to the paid employees.

Also I'm not sure why one needs to have a beef with gittip at all. If you
don't like it, you are free not to participate. Trying to figure out what the
actual "beef" is:

> The other flaw is that this inevitably boils down to a popularity contest.

Which almost makes no sense. What in this world is _not_ a popularity contest
already? My only guess is that it sounds like he prefers a market where open
source projects remain underfunded and undermaintained, perhaps making it
easier for hobbyists to make a splash.

> Tips are not a replacement for passion.

The idea is that for once, those of us who are passionate enough that this is
_much more than a hobby_ for us, who don't just come up with handy tools on
github but in fact provide large pieces of infrastructure for dozens or
hundreds of money-making companies, can finally get some regular compensation
for it, exactly _without_ being "beholden" to anyone.

~~~
coleifer
not sure how "one website" -- a relatively new website, too -- is much more
stable than a full-time job. also i noticed you've got quite a few little
gittip buttons on your blog.

~~~
zzzeek
Um. It's not (note the term "hypothetical"). The site has only been up a
couple of months, and who knows if it as well as my projects will be that
successful in it. Gittip _is_ paying for my hosting completely however, and it
took only a few weeks of the site's existence to do so. The PayPal link
couldn't do that in 6 years, and PayPal donations still leave you more
beholden than gittip since they aren't anonymous.

Your whole take on this is very odd as it's not clear what exactly you are
expecting from gittip or why you care.

------
elliottcarlson
I missed the discussion surrounding gettip - so this may have been said
before; I agree that the hacker spirit often leads to projects forming from a
passion of some sort - and that passion generally keeps the project going -
but I also find myself coming up with new projects constantly, often leaving
projects to wither away. It might be due to passion for a specific project
just dwindling down, or a different project enticing far more passion. Would a
couple of tips for an older project re-ignite the passion? That is hard to say
- but it will make me think twice about the future of it and whether I should
give it some love and care, or should pass the reigns on to a new maintainer
that will give it the proper attention it might deserve.

------
akoumjian
gittip and flattr are examples of an emerging gift economy. If that doesn't
appeal to you, then you don't have to participate in it.

The point is not that people are receiving market rate for services rendered.
It is a way to thank, and perhaps motivate individuals by showing an
appreciation that is material beyond a simple thank you email.

Many of these people work on free software in their free time; free software
that sometimes saves other individuals many hours of work. So what if all I'm
doing is buying the person lunch? That is a generous expression and one that
builds community and creates emotional and social incentives for the
recipient.

~~~
coleifer
I take issue with the anonymous "tip" format. I would always prefer a short,
personal email -- to me, this is much more meaningful and reflective of why I
do open-source. I also think that offering monetary tips encourages tip
grubbing. I've already seen a bit of this from big names in the community and,
for me, its a big turnoff. I give my code away, that's what OSS is all about.
Thank me by writing an email, or better yet, contributing some patches!

~~~
whit537
As mentioned on your blog, you might be interested in this ticket:

<https://github.com/whit537/www.gittip.com/issues/165>

The idea is to expand Gittip to encompass other ways of communicating
appreciation.

------
houk
I like it. It's always been hard to give someone a stipend due since you might
like a project but not have enough income to spare.

This way a number of people can make individual small payments that will add
up.

